# racingheart C5 evo y/n????



## Guest (May 18, 2003)

i just got an 02' max and i am planning on putting 18's on it but i dont know what to get. i do know i want a five spoke wheel but i cant decide between the RH C5 evo or the milie EVO5

any advice would help


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

I know for a fact the EVO5s look absolutely amazing on a maxima. I can't say for the C5s

David


----------



## Slim ThuG (Dec 18, 2003)

if you are gonna get 18s on your max u might want to drop it at the same time....i had some 18s before i had a drop and it looked funny....monster truck style


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)

yup same here i gotta 95 maxima and i bought some RH evolution (z5000) 18's. and mang.. i had that 4x4 look for weeks. so i dropped the bitch bout 3 1/2 inches.


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

I have the same car. I think the Racingheart's look better in my opinion. I'm going with Lowenhardt Br5 '19's(When i get up the $$$$)!!


----------



## Slim ThuG (Dec 18, 2003)

cant go wrong with lowenhart's


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

Slim ThuG said:


> cant go wrong with lowenhart's


Yeah, they caught my eye the most! Now i just have to get my wallet "up to par", lol...


----------



## Slim ThuG (Dec 18, 2003)

yup.....lowenharts are gonna drain you...big time


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Slim ThuG said:


> yup.....lowenharts are gonna drain you...big time


 EVO5s are the best bang for the buck ..... beautiful in 19 inchers


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

d_warner said:


> I know for a fact the EVO5s look absolutely amazing on a maxima. I can't say for the C5s
> 
> David


+1 ...I think the Evo5 would look nicer on the Max,I just don't like the C5 with the wider blade,just my $.02.


----------

